# Zennox metal detector



## compo (1 Dec 2012)

Long shot but has anyone ever bought a Zennox detector, the one with 4 control knobs on it. I have one and have lost the instructions through a number of house moves and I was wondering if on the off chance anyone has a set of instructions they could scan for me. I haven't used it for so long I have forgotten how to set it all up. I am happy to make a payment if anyone can help. Thanks.


----------



## Dangermouse (2 Dec 2012)

I have done a quick search and if you pay a few quid its here to download

http://204.197.251.177/results.php?search=zennox+metal+detector


----------



## compo (2 Dec 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> I have done a quick search and if you pay a few quid its here to download
> 
> http://204.197.251.177/results.php?search=zennox metal detector


 
Unfortunately it isn't, nor on many other similar sites. It only has the Zennox telescope. I have spent a fair bit of time searching, probably more time than I could have spent sorting out the detector by trial and error!


----------



## Dangermouse (2 Dec 2012)

Ahh just a thought mate, any model number on it


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Dec 2012)

Compo - I have visions of you weeding out steel bikes on your travels. 'Sorry, mate, this is an all carbon club'.


----------

